# Vorfächer zu lang!



## Eitsch (12. August 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe mich hier registriert und habe sogleich eine Frage auf dem Herzen:

Ich kaufe mir immer Haken mit fetigem Vorfach, diese sind meist 45 - 70 cm lang. Tja das ist mir aber oft zuuuu lang. 15 oder 20 cm würden reichen da ich im flachen Wasser angel. Direkt an der Oberfläche soll es aber auch nicht sein. 

Wie ist der Tipp? WIe kann ich in geringerer tiefe angeln? 

Klar.. Vorfächer selber binden.. aber das traue ich mir nicht zu, ich würde meinem Knoten kaum Vertrauen schenken können 

LG und danke für hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (12. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/assets/images/KnotenSchlaufenknoten.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.asv-dalbke.de/anglerinfos/html/anglerknoten.html&h=244&w=300&sz=20&tbnid=N0OR6DHSXrzIxM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=112&zoom=1&usg=__J5SMvesTGg4mdSRtyJdrpJIHnos=&docid=4LU1nMYs78_9yM&hl=de&sa=X&ei=muMnUIPVNYjTtAa29oCwBA&sqi=2&ved=0CEgQ9QEwAQ&dur=165

.... ein ganz einfacher Schlaufenknoten - mehr ist bei den Vorfächern doch sowieso serienmässig net verarbeitet.


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (12. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Kurz gesagt habe ich solche fertigen vorfächer noch nie gesehn 

ich würde dir diesen knoten empfehlen ist einfach hat aber trotzdem eine hohe tragkrafthttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=76


----------



## antonio (12. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

wenn du dir nicht zutraust nen haken anzuknoten, nimm ein zu langes fertiges, schneide es auf entsprechende länge zurecht, und knote am abgeschnittenen ende ne schlaufe.

antonio


----------



## Purist (12. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Antonio hat die völlig richtige Antwort gegeben, Fertigvorfach selber kürzen und dadurch den Bedingungen anpassen, einen Schlaufenknoten (Chirurgenschlaufe) sollte man doch hinbekommen können. 
Auf der anderen Seite muss der Wirbel ja noch an die Hauptschnur, wenn man solche Knoten beherrscht, kann man auch lose Öhrhaken selber anknoten. Die Knoten für Plättchenhaken übt man einfach an großen Exemplaren, dann klappt's damit auch irgendwann.


----------



## Carp-MV (12. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Abschneiden und eine neue Schlaufe sollte aber auch das mindeste sein wenn man fertige Vorfächer benutzt. Denn ich sehe zu 90% nur schlecht geknotete Schlaufen bei diesen fertigen Vorfächern...


----------



## langerLulatsch (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Alternativ gibt es auch fertige Vorfächer mit recht kurzer Länge.
Diese hier haben zb 22cm, gibts zb auch von Sensas...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## wobbler68 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Hallo

Als schnelle Lösung ist halt nur das ein kürzen der vorhandenen Vorfächer zu machen.:q
Dann greifst du dir mal eine dünne Paketschnur oder ähnliches und dann Knoten /Haken binden üben.:q
Wenn dir klar ist wie es geht dicke mono (40/30 er)und große Haken(1-4 er).Wenn du nicht grade 2 Linke Hände hast sollte das an einem Nachmittag zu lernen sein.|rolleyes

Am besten mal von einem anderen Angler zeigen lassen wenn gar nicht anders geht einfach z.b.hier reinschauen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qftf9No1FUs


*Jeden Knoten vor dem zusammenziehen immer nass machen!!!!*


An meiner Köfi Stippe habe ich den Haken(14-20 er)direkt an die Hauptschnur gebunden (14 er mono).So kann ich ab Posentiefe angeln.
Mit dünneren Vorfächern z.b.auf Köfi zu angeln ist nicht nötig,die beißen auch auf "Abschleppseile".


Mfg

Alex


----------



## Andal (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Am Haken und an der Schlaufe scheint es ja zu passen. Nur in der Mitte sind sie zu lang... was mach mer denn da???


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Ein Stück rausschneiden vielleicht?|supergri




Im Ernst.
Einfach eine neue Schlaufe bei passender Länge machen und den Rest (samt alter Schlaufe) abschneiden.
#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Auch wenn es anfangs müßig ist, lohnt es sich doch auf jeden Fall einen Abend zu investieren und einen Plättchenhakenknoten zu erlernen. Es ist ein unschätzbar großer Vorteil am Wasser, wenn man sich nicht auf die fertigen Vorfächer verlassen muss, Schnur und Haken selbst zusammenstellen kann und Vorfächer in individueller Länge fertigen kann.

Der Spareffekt ist ebenfalls enorm, denn Haken und Schnur sind einzeln gekauft deutlich billiger als Fertigvorfächer und du kannst die Haken erst dann ersetzen, wenn sie völlig stumpf, aufgebogen oder gebrochen sind und nicht wenn nur das Vorfach angerauht oder verknotet ist.

Du wirst ein Anglerleben davon profitieren einen Plättchenhakenknoten zu erlernen (der Zugleich auch ein Stopperknoten, ein Knoten zur Verbindung zweier Schnüre und etwas abgewandelt ein toller Knoten für Geflochtene Schnüre ist).

Ich habe leider selber viel zu spät gelernt einen Plättchenhaken anzuknoten.

Wenn du einen Plättchenhakenknoten, einen Schlaufenknoten, einen Knoten zum Antüddeln von Wirbeln etc. und einen Spulenknoten beherrschst, kann dich so leicht nichts mehr am Wasser in Verlegenheit bringen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Es ist selten zu früh und niemals zu spät!#6

Den Plättchenknoten zu können, ist sehr sinnvoll. Oftmals passt die Schnur bei den fertigen Haken nicht zur Hakengröße.

Man hat einfach mehr Möglichkeiten.....


----------



## MaxiDelme (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*

Wie Ronny schon geschrieben hat: Der Sparfaktor ist nicht zu unterschätzen.

25 Gamakatsuhaken - 1,95€
30m Vorfachmaterial von Balzer - 1,95€

Das reicht für ne Weile.

Ich benutze ein Hakenbindegerät aus Plastik für 3 Euro. Geht super schnell und unkompliziert. Meistens brauche ich länger um die fertig gebundenen Haken zu enttüdeln. 

VG
Maxi


----------



## FisherMan66 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es ist selten zu früh und niemals zu spät!#6


 
Jep - der gute, alte ALF (Ente al Orange) #6

Wenn Du Dich mit Plättchenhaken nicht anfreunden magst, gibts von Gamakatsu auch Öhrehaken bis 14-er Größe.
Hier den knotenlosen Knoten draufgebunden (geht auch ohne Schlaufe fürs Haar) und ab dafür.

Kürzen der Fertigvorfächer wäre auch das erste, was mir einfallen würde.


----------



## HD4ever (14. August 2012)

*AW: Vorfächer zu lang!*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Wie ist der Tipp?



kürzen ?!?


----------

